# Inconclusive Mammogram 793.82



## debbief123 (Dec 27, 2012)

Inconclusive Mammogram 793.82 ? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Input needed on the Inconclusive Mammogram code 793.82. How is everyone using this code? Coding Clinic is a little vague.

IN our office:
Case #1 was coded as 793.80 & 793.82

Documentation states:

An 11 mm partially circumscribed nodular density in the medial aspect of the right breast.

Diagnositc Category 0 - Incomplete: Need add'l imaging. Recommend targeted ultrasound of right breast.


Case #2 was coded as 611.72 and 793.82

Documentation states:

Scattered fibroglandular densities throughout the breast tissue. A spiculated mass within the latera aspeck of the right breast. 

Diagnostic Category 0 - Incomplete: Need add'l imaging. 
Recommend targeted ultrasound.

How would you code these? With the inconclusive code?


----------



## shwetajha_17 (Jan 8, 2013)

As the documentation states nodular density and spiculated mass, we cannot code 793.82. The correct DX would be 793.89


----------

